# What Should I do?



## OhDang (Jan 30, 2008)

I went off BC in October and got a period but ever since november I haven't had a period. At first i thought i was pregnant that fast but nope, I'm not. I went to the doctors and got a blood test a week ago and i am 100% not pregnant and there is nothing wrong with my thyroid. What should i do ?? When is my period going to be normal? I don't think it's good that i havent had a period for all these months and i feel like it's NEVER going to come back. I am so at loss. Please help.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

How were your cycles before? What else did your doc test for?

I guess my first step would be to start charting - checking your temps and cervical fluids and keeping track of everything. I would also pick up a copy of Taking Charge of Your Fertility if you haven't read it.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

my doc wants to see me after 90 days with no period so I can take provera and have a withdrawal bleed/period. sometimes it has the side effect of "jump starting" your cycle.


----------



## double feature (Mar 4, 2008)

Sometimes it takes a few months for your period to return back to normal after birth control, in which case, I wouldn't worry for at least a little longer. If you're unsettled about this though, I'd see your GYN about getting you on Provera, which will start your cycle again within like ten days or something (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------

